# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Reggae Fest Rockford, Il Sat June 18

## Rambo

if your looking for a good deal, the Rockford Park District which holds weekly music and art festivals on the summer weekends,...... they are holding a "Reggae Fest", in downtown Rockford, Il 
tomorrow afternoon.
Starting around 4 PM FIVE bands will play outside of the Kriptonite (sp?) Lounge, they set up bleachers, seating first come gets the best, bring your own chairs.....IT'S ONLY FIVE BUCKS
for the whole night, last band starts at 930, this is family type affair with lots of Security..........they
had had good turnouts .............and plenty of close parking

email me for more info, or contact Rockford Park District 
ramboagain@yahoo.com

----------


## Biggs of the week

Rambo you going?

----------


## Rambo

at this time no unless wife can get off work.....we got a new puppy, and he has to be "dog-sat"...or di house he be a eatin' fi sure  :Smile:

----------


## Cands

We're gonna be in Rockford tomorrow - might have to check it out. Thanks Rambo!

----------

